# Dorothy, "Rock is Dead



## grtpumpkin300 (5 mo ago)

Anyone have this album? I purchased this album and it's great rock music but the recording sucks. Tons of distortion and and sounds terrible. Even low listening levels. I read this was done intentionally as this is what the artist wanted. I like the music but I'm afraid to buy another one of her albums because of this. It literally sounds like I'm trying to kill my speakers. Are her later albums any better sound quality?


----------



## robtr8 (Dec 6, 2011)

Not familiar with the artist, went to iTunes and yep, sounds like crap...
Linkin Park's "Faint" is one of my all time favorite tracks. Absolutely can't listen to it on the good system it's so "badly" (intentionally) produced.


----------

